# Kudos to VA GSD Rescue



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice article.









http://www.nvdaily.com/lifestyle/291812754518417.bsp


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Awesome article you guys!!!!!!!!!!!

They really did a nice job explaining about rescue and promoting GSDs without making them sound like the best dogs for everyone. Very nice!!! 










Not to mention all the cute pics!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I agree-very nice!!! And some really nice photos.







Congrats!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Congrats!

dd


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wonderful article and fabulous pictures! Congratulations to you all - well deserved recognition!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Well thanks folks! We are absolutely delighted with the article. The purple truck with the sign is mine and that is me and Remo hanging out of the window. My boy Remo is also the dog on the far left of the photo of the dog faces.

When we posed, we had 14 VGSR alumni dogs lined up in a row. Remo would not let me stand behind him because he always has to look me in the eyes. So while everyone else stood behind their dogs, I stood beside the photographer and had him in a sit/stay.

And the best part is that all of the calls to the hot-line so far have been from folks wanting to adopt dogs, not dump them!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Great article...congrats on the good PR, Lea! Your rescue is one we can all look up to!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

It's wonderful to read a good news article - Congrats!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

That's a great article describing the rescue. Kudos to you guys!


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

what a fantastic article. And they are right. It is all about the dogs. Very inspiring.

Barbara

Foster and Foster Failure


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Very nice article!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

great article and very nice pictures too


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I know even though I did not have conformation that they did help me at a desperate time of trying to get transport for 2 gsd's out of WV. Thanks to you they are safe and sound right now. Thank you from White Paws GSD Rescue for all you do!!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

ditto from White Paws. I may even end up with one of these dogs.

Thanks


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations on a great article and thanks for all of the work that you do!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Good work and keep it up. The article was perfect. Two of my past GSD's have been rescues that were almost on the table. These dogs didn't ask to be mis treated. Good to all that help. And thanks


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

What a great article!! Keep up the good work!


----------

